# Cowboy Shooting



## Northstorm (Sep 15, 2004)

Anyone interested in Cowboy Shooting? I shoot single action 357 mags. I have one 7" barrel with sites that hangs on my left hip, reverse grip, and one 4 1/2" barrel with no sites on my right hip for fast draw. I use my right hand for both guns.  I would like to get a 357 leveraction rifle (maybe a trapper with 18" barrel), but waiting to see if they make a Henry Yellow boy in 357 next year. So far they only make it in 44 mag. This is just a lot of fun for me, and I don't take it too serious.


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 15, 2004)

we have cowboy shooting at my range, tehy seam to love it, i never tried it though


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 19, 2004)

I would love to get into cowboy action shooting.  I've always had a thing for single-action revolvers (used to have a .45 LC) and "leverguns" but I don't have the time or the money at this point.


----------

